# car rental problem



## tessb (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm trying to plan early for another trip to Terceira. In my younger days I drove manual transmission cars and had no issues with stopping on steep hills and not rolling backwards! Knowing the terrain of the island there is no way I want a rental car with manual transmission but I can't find automatic anywhere. Anyone have any knowledge on how to track down what I'm looking for? All of the rental agencies I've checked only have manual. There must be other people in my situation ?? 
Thanks in advance for any replies.
:car:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can find someone who rents Subaru cars they have the 'hill holder' function.

Exeter Subaru | New Subaru dealership in Stratham, NH 03885


----------



## tessb (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Travelling-Man - I love that idea! I haven't seen any Subaru's for rent on Terceira though - lots of teeny weeny little roller skates that are good for the skinny roads there and some compacts like Ford Focus etc. but alas, all manual.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Try the larger hire companies or perhaps the closest Subaru dealer to Terceira or failing that, arguscarhire.com


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Both of the following agencies are offering automatics. Do an initial search and then filter the results to show automatics only:

Argus Car Hire compares the prices of 1200 car hire agents at 30,000 locations worldwide to find you the cheapest deal!

Cheap Car Hire, Best Rental Prices | Rentalcars.com

These are agencies who place your booking with any one of a number of companies. I have used both agencies in the past without problem. The second one offers cars with Ilha Verde who I rented from a couple of months ago in Terceira and they were excellent.

Enjoy your stay on the Island.


----------



## tessb (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you for your reply JohnBoy _ I was finally able to find an automatic through Rhinocarhire.com. Prices are huge for rentals!! I'm sure if I wasn't such a sissy about driving a manual transmission car on those hills I'd have a better rate.. 
Thank you everyone for your response.
T


----------

